# Army Cadet History



## snare_drummer (10 Mar 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any information on the history of 2915 Irish Cadet Corps.  I would really apriciate it if you could share.  Thanks a bunch,

Kim


----------



## marshall sl (10 Mar 2005)

Have alook here. 

http://www.armycadethistory.com/


----------



## CPL_IRISH (7 Jan 2006)

I'm prety sure you'd rather look around for the 2964 Walden Irish, They're soooo much better.


----------



## Sgt. Migs (7 Jan 2006)

Well of corse the 2964 irish cadets are sooo much better to look for =)


----------

